# Some cool pics



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's some cool pics from my early winter ride. The second 1 i'm temporarily inconvenienced lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yup, you look slightly puzzled in that 2nd one....either that or you're saying a little prayer. Great pictures!


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Big D said:


> Yup, you look slightly puzzled in that 2nd one....either that or you're saying a little prayer. Great pictures!


I was about to pass out. I was so exhausted


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks way too cold for me.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Where's your waders?! lol looks a bit cold


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Got to love winter boging. I hate when your trying to come out of a hole and all the ice builds up at the end of it and your tires just dont get any traction.nice pics


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

My buddy went throught the hole and the ice broke his speed sensor. His speedo was acting up like crazy and the 4x4 wasnt working couldnt figure it out till I looked on here lol. The ice was about 3 to 4 inches thick


----------

